# mass. pricing for 1 ton pickup w/8 foot xblade



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

just wondering what an hourly rate you guys think would be fair for a 1 ton pickup with 8' xblade. i received an offer to work for a guy while being able to do my accounts. 

what is the going rate for this setup. i know the location matters its in the boston area.


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

What's fair or what's he going to offer you? I'd like to see you get 70 bucks an hour but he will probably offer you between 50 to 60. Good luck and don't be afraid to negotiate.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

65-70..........


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys .... I complely understand the whole what people will pay and what pay should pay. I was thinking 75/hr, or should say hoping!


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

if its several smaller sites like driveways and small lots u might be better doing a % split, 60/40 if you know and trust the guy.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

large shopping all complex.....for people in the area i believe he is at one of the simon malls.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Settled on 55.... Mall parking lot...


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

If he gives you 55y let him pay gor the gas and insurance and repairs


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think i was lucky to get the 55 i know others are getting 45 taxed!!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mass1589;1594279 said:


> I think i was lucky to get the 55 i know others are getting 45 taxed!!


I wouldn't consider you lucky. And the guys subbing their trucks out at $45 an hour are straight idiots.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

mass1589;1594279 said:


> I think i was lucky to get the 55 i know others are getting 45 taxed!!


Wouldn't even get out of bed for that. Hell, towns pay $70 plus an hour for a pickup with no sander.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

a town would pay on the books....soo wouldnt you be clearing around 50 after taxes from 70?


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

mass1589;1594683 said:


> a town would pay on the books....soo wouldnt you be clearing around 50 after taxes from 70?


Yeah they 10-99 you.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow that's low my trucks are at $75 and I'm at $80.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mass1589;1594683 said:


> a town would pay on the books....soo wouldnt you be clearing around 50 after taxes from 70?


Everyone should be "paying you on the books". Whether its taxed off the bat or a 10-99 you are getting reported. The thing is, with a 10-99, you control when you pay the tax, and if creative enough while staying within the law, you control how much tax you pay. This guy giving you 55 an hour is going to whack you with a 10-99 at the end of the season almost without doubt since this is a commercial account, and they damn sure will be 10-99ing him.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

mass1589;1590065 said:


> Settled on 55.... Mall parking lot...


Just out of curiousity is this parking lot the super Wal-Mart in Worcester off 146 ???


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope ... Im doin logan airport area parking lot.
I habe seen anothe twin to my truck though in mass ...he goes full strobe when he passes me hahaha i love it


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

My town pays $65 and hr. for a truck with an 8 ft plow and you can usually sweet talk them into a cutting edge with bolts when the time comes. They also pay a 4 hr minimum call in time.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

What town is that??


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Big Dog D;1600939 said:


> My town pays $65 and hr. for a truck with an 8 ft plow and you can usually sweet talk them into a cutting edge with bolts when the time comes. They also pay a 4 hr minimum call in time.


Is that Uxbridge your talking about ? How do you like plowing for them, any having to chase money or hours ?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes it is. Don't have to chase anything, they collect bills every two weeks and you get paid within two weeks of that. The longest we have to wait is 4 weeks.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Big Dog D;1600995 said:


> Yes it is. Don't have to chase anything, they collect bills every two weeks and you get paid within two weeks of that. The longest we have to wait is 4 weeks.


What are there insurance requirements ?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

There up there but my limits were already higher than what they require anyway. 

They submitted bills on Wednesday and I got the check in yesterday!!!!! It was for everything we did right up to the storm this past Sunday. Gotta love it.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mass1589;1590065 said:


> Settled on 55.... Mall parking lot...


That's low but to each their own. I wouldn't show up for less then $65/hour with my own truck and that would be a $10/hour cut from my last sub contract gig


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

*$$$*

my town pays $72.00 an hour for a pick up with a 8' plow , also a blade , 4 hour minimum, and a 10 hour minimum for the season..... about 2 weeks till the check is in my mailbox on a friday


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a fair rate. We also get one cutting edge per season


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't mean to side track this but how do you get in with the town to plow and what do they have you plow? Roads? Town buildings? Park and rides?


----------

